# wheel bolt pattern on 1999 VW Beetle...tried search...quick help needed. =)



## FunkTron (Jun 3, 2002)

I need to know the wheel bolt pattern off of a 1999 VW Beetle. I got a friend im trying to help out...thanks fellas...and ladies.








And correct me if i am wrong...but the 2001 GTI VR6 is 5x100...right?


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: wheel bolt pattern on 1999 VW Beetle...tried search...quick help needed. =) (FunkTron)*

all MKIV VW's including the New Beetle are 5 x 100.


----------

